
The Amazing Shortcut Keypad - ptrptr
http://www.theamazingshortcutkeypad.com/
======
robinhartley94
Hey! Robin here - the creator of TASK: The Amazing Shortcut Keypad. Great to
see so many comments and some interesting engagement :D

A lot of you are identifying other ways to achieve this sort of automation
either with AutoHotKey or custom scripts and if that works for you then good
on ya, no point in changing :)

However, the keypad was designed to give you quick, easy and intuitive
automation in seconds. No writing code, no binding keys or running scripts.
You just drag and drop and it's there.

It's not supposed to be revolutionary new tech, it's just taking a fairly
standard macropad and making it easier, faster and less bother to get working.
Added benefits are you can share automation 'recipes' and it'll be open source
so you can hack/tweak it to your own needs.

~~~
charlesism

        > No writing code, no binding keys or running scripts. 
    

This might be a dumb question, but why bother making hardware for that? Could
you write software that works with an existing external num pad?

~~~
robinhartley94
This is a really good point, and in the future it would be really cool to
implement it on anything. However, it's tricky to guarantee compatibility with
every num pad out there, and there are several pieces of software which try
and do this already but come up against numerous problems.

In the spirit of keeping it simple, I'm using an Arduino as the heart of it as
they are simple to programme and people can hack and tweak to their own needs,
rather than struggling with firmware upgrades etc.

I do really like your idea of making it work with a range of hardware. I'm
actually going to release 4 different designs ranging from a single button
right up to the 12 mechanical key version you see in the link. That way people
can choose their price range. Could be as low as £15 !

------
blacksmith_tb
I like the idea, but can't you achieve most of the functionality just with an
add-on $10 USB 10-key, and your choice of scripting? I have used the crazily
versatile Controllermate[1] on macOS to do something similar with a gaming
keypad that triggered Applescripts and shell scripts.

1:
[https://www.orderedbytes.com/controllermate/](https://www.orderedbytes.com/controllermate/)

~~~
lfowles
It'll send the same codes as any other 10-key you have. That was my issue when
I was looking for something similar, as I still use the 10-key on my keyboard
occasionally. I ended up getting a Logitech G13 for the same purpose but never
ended up clearing the desk space so I could set it up.

~~~
melling
In addition to a few more keys next to the keyboard, how about adding a simple
voice interface?

"Keypad 1"

"Keypad 2"

or even name the macros:

"Keypad sort"

If I'm not constantly repeating a macro, I like to keep my hands on my main
keyboard.

~~~
lfowles
;)

I use VoiceAttack when playing Elite Dangerous in VR.

[https://voiceattack.com/](https://voiceattack.com/)

~~~
rhcom2
What kind of things do you get to control with your voice? ED in VR looked
cool as hell.

------
Slackwise
My mechanical keyboard has all this functionality, built-in. No software. No
coding required, as it just remembers your strokes. (Or emulated mouse input
via its mouse input controls.)

The same company has a mechanical numpad/calculator that can do the same as
this shortcut keypad as well, in about the same package, along with having a
calculator and display.

These macro pads are all over r/MechanicalKeyboards. Plenty of parts and kits
to get you started if you want to make your own.

------
8draco8
I use different solution that is arguable better than this and is right now on
the market for not much money. I am talking about MMO mouses. Personally I am
using Logitech G600 that have total of 20 programmable keys which can be
programmed in 3 layers giving grant total of 60 macros, all within a reach of
your thumb. This mouse is able to save macros onto on board flash memory which
allows use on any system, even Androidm of course after configuring it either
on Windows or MacOS.

~~~
StavrosK
Huh, really? That's very nifty, I didn't know it saved commands to flash and
didn't need a companion utility. Very useful, thanks for the info.

~~~
8draco8
Yes, many mouses are doing that, you just have to check with the manufacturer
(I had A4Tech and Bloody mouses having this feature). Unfortunately this is
not the case for all mouses of one company so while Logitech G600 have this,
Logitech M705 doesn't. I found out that mostly gaming oriented mouses have
that feature. As for my mouse I have shortcuts for different systems (Linux,
MacOS, Windows) set on each layer. Companion utility is needed only for
initial setup.

------
ForFreedom
You can assign macro or function to keys on your keyboard, why the need for
the extra hardware?

[https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/237179/assign-
macro...](https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/237179/assign-macro-or-
function-to-keys-on-your-keyboard)

~~~
m_t
Since you're citing a Microsoft page, let me give you my very recent
experience.

We've acquired a Surface Book, which as you probably know can be used as a
tablet or as a laptop. The tablet part can also be reversed and closed back on
the keyboard. This makes for a very nice graphic tablet!

The only problem is that, in this configuration, no more keyboard for the
essential shortcut used while drawing in Photoshop and the like.

One solution is to plug an external keyboard. Another solution would be to use
this!

~~~
ForFreedom
It was an example. When using PS the menu bar is always available.

------
gumby
Wouldn't it be faster to just input a key accelerator (which you can do on
your Mac straight from system preferences -- I would assume Windows has
similar)? That way you don't have to take your hands off the keyboard, simply
press command-foo.

I doubt cmd-foo is harder to remember than the bindings of blank keys on an
accessory device.

~~~
to3m
Going by the screenshot, it looks like you can do a bit more than the System
Preferences keyboard shortcut page lets you! Looks more like something like
AutoHotkey, I'd say, but with a non-insane interface.

~~~
robinhartley94
Yeah, you've got it! You can type text, send keyboard shortcuts, mouse
movements, media commands and numpad keys. You can also delay and repeat
anything as much as you like.

Now any of that can be done in any combination and it's set up in less than 1
minute.

It hasn't got all the features of AHK - some things have to be sacrificed for
simplicity but you are very right in saying it has a lot more to offer than
simple key bindings. These are proper macros :)

------
ekiminmo
HammerSpoon already does a great job at this on Mac.

[http://www.hammerspoon.org/](http://www.hammerspoon.org/)

~~~
epaga
Or alternatively BetterTouchTool, which additionally allows Touch Bar
customization if you have a tMBP.
[https://www.boastr.net/](https://www.boastr.net/)

------
peterburkimsher
I made a program that lets you use a laptop as an external keyboard, which is
also based on an Arduino.

[http://peterburk.github.io/programs/#keymouserial](http://peterburk.github.io/programs/#keymouserial)

As a clicker for presentations, I'm planning to buy a Sanwa Supply NT-MA1
Optical USB Numeric Keypad Mouse. But I still need to save up money for that.

------
dln_eintr
These guys have been making some pretty neat controllers for a while now:
[http://xkeys.com/XkeysKeyboards/](http://xkeys.com/XkeysKeyboards/)

~~~
robinhartley94
They are really sturdy pieces of kit and they're UTF-8 too so great for custom
characters etc. However, they're really expensive in the UK (where I'm from)
and the interface is seriously old and clunky so there is room for
improvement, especially if you're looking for a more customisable solution.

------
swah
Alternative if you feel like spending a little more:
[https://rama.works/m10-a/](https://rama.works/m10-a/)

~~~
cyberferret
Nice, but nearly everything on their online store appears to be "Sold Out"?!?

~~~
throw_away
I suspect that they might only sell through massdrop:
[https://www.massdrop.com/buy/rama-m10-a?mode=guest_open](https://www.massdrop.com/buy/rama-m10-a?mode=guest_open)

------
eigengrau
I’ve been wanting a macropad for a while, but to be a really useful complement
to the keyboard this would need a display. There appear to exist some OLED
solutions, but iirc they were very pricey and probably didn’t support Linux
very well.

Unfortunately nobody makes what might be a cheap display-enabled solution,
namely a macropad with a regular, large LCD character display matrix, with
buttons arranged on the side to each line, like a quickdial.

This is probably not super hard to realize with Arduino (though I would be
unsure which interface to use; possibly serial over USB? Then implement an
evdev driver?). Getting it nicely looking and sturdy would be much harder,
though. So if anyone is going to market something like this let me know. ;)

~~~
robinhartley94
Your comment has made me think about putting an LCD display on this. Like you
say, with it being an Arduino, it's just a matter of wiring up a 16x2 LCD
display and using the inbuilt library. Nothing too tricky there.

In fact, the hardest bit is just designing a 3D printed case for it but that
will only take an afternoon. I will look at adding this to the crowdfunding as
a stretch goal.

------
Klathmon
I actually made something similar using a small program called "luamacros" to
intercept keys from a Planck ortholinear keyboard, then I printed out labels
to put on the blank keycaps.

I think I've finally settled on a good layout, so I'll be printing up some
custom keycaps to permanently print the legends on the keys.

It's surprisingly useful! I've got some buttons to open websites, some to do
git-things, some to open terminals to various places on my PC, some to open
folders, and a few to open programs.

~~~
stcredzero
Luamacros was used by the video editor of Linus Tech Tips to make an entire
spare keyboard into a macro pad. He even used up every single key!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Arn8ExQ2Gjg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Arn8ExQ2Gjg)

~~~
Klathmon
Yeah that was where I got the idea.

I was actually able to remap the keys of the Planck with some customizable
firmware to remove the layer key and Ctrl/alt/etc... keys which made it easier
to work with.

------
isaacremuant
Kind of on-topic, does anyone know what's the smallest industry made USB
keyboard/button presser one can find?

I'm talking small as in, number of keys. Ideally just one or two keys and a
USB connection so that you can interact with a computer.

Think like a clicker.

~~~
robinhartley94
There are a couple of them kicking around the Mechanical Keyboard community.
This sort of thing: [https://encrypted-
tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRSutzW...](https://encrypted-
tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRSutzWPW0vYd2-VYMsDQZF8S0F5-gLjtdz7ei60vtwjfEyKouIRQ)

However, you will be able to make a keypad consisting of anywhere between 1
and 16 keys using the TASK software. In fact, you will be able to make a
highly functional single key for about £7 using the designs I will be
releasing in the shortcut keypad crowdfunding campaign!

~~~
isaacremuant
Thanks.

This one:

[https://techkeys.us/collections/keyboards/products/onekeyboa...](https://techkeys.us/collections/keyboards/products/onekeyboard)

would be perfect but it seems to be sold out. I'll contact them to get more
info.

There's other great options in the website nonetheless.

------
RichardHeart
Less powerful than autohotkey, and requires you to use a separate keypad? Just
use autohotkey and the keyboard you're already using? I just bind my capslock
to my alternate layer. For instance holding caps turns j,k,l,i into arrow
keys.

~~~
monk_e_boy
I have RSI so a single keypress for things like ctrl+c and ctrl+v is much
easier.

The more keys you need to press simultaneously the worse it is for some
people.

~~~
RichardHeart
You could program press and hold of any key to do whatever you like. Or you
could use the copy paste buttons on a contour roller mouse. With autohotkey,
you can make any key, do anything. The sky is the limit. You could make press
and hold c equal copy.

------
gradstudent
This is great. It's like a mouse only stationary and with lots of keys that
you can press instead of clicking. And you can program the keys to do whatever
you want! Wow!

~~~
robinhartley94
You've got it in one!

------
nycdotnet
This looks awesome. I have missed the Gateway 2000 AnyKey keyboard since my
last one died a number of years ago, and perhaps this will fill that role.

~~~
robinhartley94
I hope so! If you have any tech questions, ask away.

------
garyclarke27
Steelseries keyboads offer the same functionality with numerous easily
programmable keys. I use heavily with Sublime Text. Steelseries engine
software is flacky on mac though, since sierra update often freezes, fine on
Windows. Ideally keys should have programmable LCD icons aswell, I would
happily pay $200 for such. I used to use Actions app on ipad, but a bit slow
compared to steelseries, so stopped using.

------
bastijn
Slightly off topic but what kind of things are people automating behind macros
here? I run autohotkey but only use 2-3 macros daily which are macros to start
and kill apps I work on (hard kill to avoid waiting some shutdown time) and an
"attach to app" macro.

Not enough to justify buying these. Am I missing out? Any great macros for
developers?

~~~
robinhartley94
I originally created The Amazing Shortcut Keypad to automate AutoCAD during my
engineering studies. Instead of having to type 'line' 'rectangle' 'fillet
radius 20' 'snap 5' etc, I now just press a button and it happens instantly.

It sped me up so much and was so much more efficient, I decided to develop the
project to help other people... and here I am today!

It's not just long tedious things which are worth automating, but sometimes,
it's the things you use really frequently which need a slightly more efficient
way to be accessed.

------
sundvor
I like this. It also reminds me that I should make more use of my G keys on my
Logitech mechanical keyboards.

~~~
robinhartley94
Very similar functionality to the G Keys - if you have them then definitely
make use of them. I'm jealous, I want G keys.

------
mercer
I can also recommend QuadroSync, which basically turns your iOS device into a
TouchBar. I don't use it much because I prefer keyboard shortcuts, but it's
one of the first apps of its kind that I actually can see myself using for a
bunch of things.

------
ChanderG
I use xcape
([https://github.com/alols/xcape](https://github.com/alols/xcape)), to
overload modifiers. You get around 7-8 extra keys at an easy to reach
distance.

------
jlebrech
[https://www.artlebedev.com/optimus/aux/](https://www.artlebedev.com/optimus/aux/)

------
jasonkester
The device somebody needs to make is a little 3x2 home/end/pgup/pgdown/ins/del
block of chicklet keys with an adhesive back that I can stick on to my Macbook
Pro to turn it back into a computer.

Most (all?) other manufacturers have also ruined that little magic block of
keys, so there would certainly be a market from folks like me who were brought
up in a world where you could delete a character or jump to the end of a row
with a single finger.

Charge me $500 for the thing and I'll still buy it.

~~~
lj3
> Charge me $500 for the thing and I'll still buy it.

Is this what you were looking for?

[https://techkeys.us/products/sixkeyboard](https://techkeys.us/products/sixkeyboard)

~~~
jasonkester
A bit chunky but yeah, that's sort of the thing. It'd be nice if they had a
low-profile chicklet version (or at least included the actual keys with the
thing), but I'll order one and see if I can make it work.

Thanks!

------
kalaracey
> Automatically loop through tedious editing. (in the video)

Why would I get a new numpad when I can do this with vi/emacs/etc. macros?

~~~
robinhartley94
Mostly for speed but macros will do the job - it's just another example really
:)

------
robinhartley94
BTW, full demo vid is here showing the drag-and-drop software in action as
well as several use cases.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIkcKXIPrLY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIkcKXIPrLY)

------
jlebrech
what it's missing is a display on each key.

~~~
robinhartley94
I actually looked into this but it gets hideously expensive! Such a cool idea
though

------
nebabyte
or, y'know

AHK

